# Looking for a summer job



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I know it's a little early but I will be looking for a deckhand job on a bottom fishing charterboat this summer. I spend a lot of weekends out on the water bottom fishing, so needless to say I can tie knots, bait hooks, make rigs, coach and teach beginners, clean fish, and I am pretty deadly with a gaff. I can tell most size limits and ID most fish, no problem. I'm honest, reliable, and hardworking. I have a 3.75 GPA at West Florida High School Of Advanced Technology. I also have my boaters safety license if that means anything. Please let me know if you might have an opening. Thanks


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh, go down to marinas and meet captains in person and tell them you want to work. Offer to run the first couple of trips for free without deckpay to show them what you got. Thats what I did 3 summers ago when I moved down here and i've been doing it ever since. Good luck, its a fun fun job with great pay and you meet new people and fish everyday! Hope you don't mind getting up early. Good luck!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If any of you captains on here are maybe lookin for a deckhand, I know Josh, he's a great kid, fishes hard all day and all night during a tournament, in shape, and great attitude. You can just tell he's had a good upbringing. 

He would be perfect for your boat, and your charters would love him for his good spirit.


----------

